# DURST m670 enlargers and SESIBOX modules



## exTail (Mar 18, 2006)

Hello!

I have DURST m670 Color enlarger. Can I install to it SESIBOX 66 or 69 module?

Thank you!

P.S. I know, that Durst recommends to use Vegabox (Vegacolset) with m670 series, but SESIBOX is 1) cheaper 2) more often selled on eBay.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 20, 2006)

Probably not.
You would really need to see both together to see if they were compatible.
Companies have a habit of altering specs so that parts don't interchange.
Sorry I can't help more.


----------

